# Deistertour, vom 09.08.2003



## Raana (9. August 2003)

Hallo noch mal,

so da ich ja einen kürzeren Heimweg hatte als unsere Jungs und Mädels aus dem hohen Norden fange ich mal an.

Es war enfach nur geil...........

Ich hätte nie gedacht das es im Deister so super Trail's gibt,
gleichzeitig bin auch auf die Grenzen von meinem Hardtail
aufmerksam geworden. 
Zumindest im Vergleich zum Fully.

Erste Aktion, (keine Ahnung wo genau) Plattfuß wegen durchschlag, war dann auch die einzige Panne!

Aber es kam alles noch schlimmer, die ersten Trail's waren überstanden und wir waren auf dem Weg zum Annaturm, treffen wir drei Hardcore Downhiller.
Steffen, Dirk und Momme... und die Jungs kannten Wege...
Freue mich schon jetzt auf die Fotos...

Da ich heute das erste mal dabei war, ist es um so trauriger das ich die ersten zwei Termine nicht warnehmen konnte.

Ein besonderes Lob hat auch Anja verdient, nicht nur das sie die einzige Frau war und damit gleichzeitig natürlich die beste...
Nein Sie fährt erst seit März diesen Jahres aktiv MTB und 
ist super mitgefahren...als ich angefangen habe war ich noch nicht so fit! Meine Anerkennung also.

Danke natürlich auch an den Rest und die Tourenguide's
für diesen super Nachmittag.
Ich hoffe es war nicht die letzte Tour dieses Jahr im Deister!


Raana


----------



## Martinbaby (9. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Raana _
> * ...
> und
> ist super mitgefahren...
> ...



ist nur mitgefahren ??? Sie ist teilweise davon gedüst und hat sich nicht gescheut auch nur die schwieriigsten Trail zu packen  

Hier meine Eindrücke:

Ich hab´s! Mein Gott, ja, jetzt habe ich es auch!!!
Das breite Dauergrinsen   

Danke an unseren heutigen Tourguide, Rabbit, der uns den Deister von seiner besten Seite zeigte.

Bin heute sogar so ziemlich alles gefahren. Na ja, den Bombenkrater darf man ja auslassen. Sonst aber alles eigentlich gepackt. Wenn auch oft erst beim zweiten Versuch (erst mal langsam zu Fuß heranpirschen und die ideale Fallinie ausloten). Okay, den Grenzweg haben wir heute ausgelassen, das wäre noch mal ne harte Nuß geworden. Aber es mußte heute ja auch klappen - mit meiner neuen Marathon SL.

Werde heute abend also vor mich hin grinsen. Mal schauen, wie lange das anhält. Wenn das aufhört muß der nächste Deister-Termin her. Bin schon auf die Fotos gespannt (grins)

Großes Lob übrigens auch an Anja, die sich heute super geschlagen hat und eigentlich auch alles gefahren ist - alle Achtung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (9. August 2003)

Und mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja mal wieder Glück, es war ja gar nicht soooo heiß wie erwartet


----------



## Pan (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *
> 
> Danke an unseren heutigen Tourguide, Rabbit, der uns den Deister von seiner besten Seite zeigte.
> ...



Oey, Du Sack!!!

Gibts da noch Trails die ich nicht kenne???

Hab'  an Euch gedacht bei jeder einzelnen Fliese die ich verlegt habe....müßt ne Menge Spaß gehabt haben bei dem Wetter...

...neidische Grüße an alle Teilnehmer!!!!!

PS: Spätestens im Oktober bin ich bautechnisch wieder startklar. Dann rocken wir nochmal Deister oder Harz...oder beides...oki??!!


----------



## two2one (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Oey, Du Sack!!!
> ...



 DITTO!

nur habe ich möbel gaschlept, nicht fliesen 
Sag mal wie weit is Deister von Braunschweig uberhaupt,
mein frau macht ab nächste monat dipl. arbeit dort, und dann heist es, am wochenende ab nach BS, für mich. (finde ich gut das BS auf englisch die kurzel fu Bull S..t ist)

@Rabbit Hast mal beim reifen flicken schön wieder die finger zusammen geklebt?

Gruss,
Nat


----------



## foxi (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Hab'  an Euch gedacht bei jeder einzelnen Fliese die ich verlegt habe....müßt ne Menge Spaß gehabt haben bei dem Wetter...*



auch an Dich gedacht gehabt mein gutzter, war noch kurz auf meinen Heimweg am Bau vorbei gedüst, aber hast wohl schon Feierabend gemacht  and your handy out of order 
und Pan du hast recht, wir kennen einen Trail den du nicht kennst, hihi das ich sowas noch erlebe. 

War ne klasse Tour, hab noch nie so viel Staub beim Biken geschluckt. Thanks to Harry und den rest der Meute

jo,  Bilder sind in meiner Gallerie zu finden. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3299&ppuser=389 
Für die Videos bin ich gerade auf der suche nach nen kostenlosen Webspace mal sehen vielleicht schaff ich den upload bis heut Abend der Link folgt dann


----------



## Hattrick (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von two2one _
> *
> 
> DITTO!
> ...



@two2one: ca 60-70 min (über die A2)

und ich war auf einer langweiligen Geburtstagsfeier  welche wegen des Wetters drinnen stattfand   
Die Tour fahre ich halt morgen nochmal ab  
Aber erstmal heute abend ein kleiner Deister - Nightride. (was neues gebaut ...)


----------



## Gerrit (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Raana _
> *
> 
> Aber es kam alles noch schlimmer, die ersten Trail's waren überstanden....
> *



Na, falsch ausgedrückt...du wolltest sicherlich sagen *...es kam alles noch viel besser nachdem wir die ersten Trails genossen hatten...* 

Jo, genial war's, das erste Mal den Deister im trockenen Zustand und dann auch gleich Trails, die man so richtig schön "ballern" konnte, kurvig, wurzelig, hügelig 

Die meisten der abgefahrenen Trails kannte ich noch nicht, dafür waren sie umso besser.  Schön war auch, mal gezeigt zu bekommen, was man mit nem bike so alles anstellen kann....was Momme & Co da so abgezogen haben...absolut sehenswert. 

Bis näxtmal
gerrit


----------



## Buddy (10. August 2003)

Fein, dass es euch so gefallen hat, aber nun zum Wichtigeren, wann ist der nächste Termin ?


----------



## Thol (10. August 2003)

...kurz und knapp: es war wiedermal einfach nur...

*GENIAAAAAAAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  

Es wurden unter praller Sonne auf den 30km 900 HM vernichtet, bei einer Durchschnittstemperatur von 31° Grad  _( max T beim Annaturm: 49°C  )_ . 

Ich für meinen Teil habe ca. 6 Liter Wasser verbraucht, 1 Hektoliter ausgeschwitzt und 1 Tonne Staub geschluckt  

...und hätte ich keine Ohren, würde ich jetzt noch im Kreis grinsen    

Thx an alle Mitstreiter der Rasselbanden- Tour _( (c) by foxi  )_  und an die Downhill Fraktion, die uns ganz neue Perspektiven eröffnet hat  .





> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *
> 
> Großes Lob übrigens auch an Anja, die sich heute super geschlagen hat und eigentlich auch alles gefahren ist - alle Achtung !!! *


..da schliesse ich mich einfach nur an   Super  

@ Gerrit: vielen Dank für die Mitnahme in deinem *Grossraumsammeltaxi*, war ne' spitzen Idee  .

Das Höhenprofil und eine kleine Übersicht, über den Steckenverlauf gibts hier 

viele Grusse aus HL und bis zum nächsten mal im Deister
Olaf

Ach ja, wann gibts die Bilder und Avi's :eek   ?:


----------



## foxi (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Spätestens im Oktober bin ich bautechnisch wieder startklar. Dann rocken wir nochmal Deister oder Harz...oder beides...oki??!! *



jep. und das ist gut so  werd dich dran erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (10. August 2003)

Halli, Hallo...
Vielen dank für die dicken Lorbeeren die hier im Forum bezüglich der Deister-Tour ernten darf....
Es hat mir mit Euch allen super viel Spaß gemacht......
trotz des Staubs , der Hitze..etc..einfach nur genial....
Dank auch an unseren Guide....der immer ein wachsames Auge auf mich hatte......
Unbedingt wiederholenswert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grüße Anja
PS: Dank an Gerrit für die Mitnahme im Sprinter und an die Local-Downhiller für ihren "Chicken-Trail"!!!!


----------



## Giant69 (11. August 2003)

Moin!
Schade, hört sich gut an was abging!
Wir waren im Sauerland, 04 Giant-Kollektion besichtigen u. 05 besprechen,unsere Bikes im Kofferraum ,leider beim aussteigen aus Climatecontrolgeschädigtem Auto gestiegen u. kurz mal Blackout genossen..... incl. heftigem Flüssigkeitsausgleich beim BBQ,Norddeutschland versus Süddeutschland, trinktechnisch,
aber demnächst hoffentlich wieder dabei,
Gruss,  Jan


----------



## foxi (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Giant69 _
> *Wir waren im Sauerland, 04 Giant-Kollektion besichtigen u. 05 besprechen *


tja nen bischen haben wir auch davon gesehen, einer von den Jungs der Downhill-Fraktion hatte so ein NRS das man umstellen konnte an der wippe so das es  wie ein richtiges Fulli abgeht. Konnte ich mal probefahren *Geil* Ich glaub das ding heisst "MIT" oder so. Hat er aus den Staaten importiert


----------



## Rabbit (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *Konnte ich mal probefahren *Geil* Ich glaub das ding heisst "MIT" oder so. Hat er aus den Staaten importiert *


Aha, deswegen warst Du auf einmal so schnell! 

Auch mir hat es wieder einen Heidenspaß gemacht und wie man sieht geht es mittlerweile im Notfall auch ohne Locals 

Im Anschluß an die Tour waren wir übrigens noch in der Pizzeria in Pohle und haben uns dort gestärkt.

@Pan: Das nächste mal lege doch bitte den Hausschlüssel unter die Fussmatte, damit wir wenigstens Duschen können 

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour bei der hoffentlich auch die Locals wieder dabei sind! 

Ach, und was Anja (Obrady) angeht: Gebt der bloß nie ein Fully an die Hand, damit fährt sie allen auf und davon   
Ihre Leistung war einfach 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Hattrick (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> 
> @Pan: Das nächste mal lege doch bitte den Hausschlüssel unter die Fussmatte, damit wir wenigstens Duschen können
> *



vom alten Haus  Das neue hat draussen fliessend Wasser  



> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _*
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour bei der hoffentlich auch die Locals wieder dabei sind!
> *


----------



## foxi (11. August 2003)

so, ich habs geschafft und meiner erste mega Homepage gebastellt   Will heissen die Videos von mir sind online. War nicht so einfach einen einigermassen schnellen (fast)kostenlosen webspace zu finden.
Ich hoffe es funzt alles, ihr könnt wohl die dinger direkt öffnen oder rechts klick und dann Speichern unter wählen.
Habe die clibs von Quicktime ins avi convertiert. Wer möchte dem kann ich die Originale auch per Email zukommen lassen. Sind ca. doppelt so gross wie die avi.
Zu sehen gibt es  
"Das Grab am Grabtrail" ("evel kniefel")
"Madbull am ende des Nordmannsturmtrailes"
"Rabbit fliegt durch die halfpipe"
"Thol fliegt dur die halfpipe"


hä achso Foxi`s Homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinbaby (11. August 2003)

Danke für die Mühe Foxi!

Aber bei mir funzt leider nix!  

Werde erst mal den neuesten Media Player runterladen müssen ...

... und warten bis DSL bei mir wieder klappt ...    

Nach Starten des Videos läuft die Videozeit (Schieberegler) zwar nach rechts rüber aber kein Bild ist zu sehen  

Wie sieht´s bei den anderen aus???

Klappt bestimmt nur bei mir wieder nich


----------



## foxi (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *Werde erst mal den neuesten Media Player runterladen müssen ... *



der codec ist "DivX3 (mpeg4) " müsste aber weit verbreitet sein und im MediaPlayer vorhanden sein


----------



## Rabbit (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *Wie sieht´s bei den anderen aus???*


No Problem, wenn man die richtigen Codecs installiert hat 

Und damit ihr euch alle für das nächste Mal vorbereiten könnt habe ich aus Foxis Video mal 'ne Studie zusammengebaut!

Das will ich beim nächsten mal von jedem sehen


----------



## foxi (11. August 2003)

aassstreine Grafik Rabbit, wenn ich gross bin dann schaff ich das auch mal


----------



## Rabbit (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *aassstreine Grafik Rabbit, wenn ich gross bin dann schaff ich das auch mal *


Astreines Video, würde ich sagen, wenn ich mal so eine Kamera mit der entsprechend schnellen Smartcard habe, dann schaffe ich das auch mal


----------



## foxi (11. August 2003)

SD-Card hab ich noch ne langsamme drinnen, werde mir demnächst mal die von Pannasonic holen (10mb/sek) dann schaff ich Videos mit 640er auflösung


----------



## Martinbaby (11. August 2003)

jetzt hab´ich´s auch! 

geile Bilder !!!

da, wir auch das Grinsen gleich wieder breiter


----------



## madbull (12. August 2003)

Ich kan mich allem oben Gesagten nur anschließen - es war wieder etwas ganz Besonderes! 

Meine neuen Deore-Scheiben funktionierten einfach wunderbar (endlich fast ausschließlich Einfingerbremsen möglich), die Trails waren einfach nur geil, vor allem der neue. Er heißt "Ladys Only" nach einem gleichnamigen an der North Shore. Er ist auf Olafs Streckenverlauf leider nicht zu sehen, sein GPS muss gerade da ausgeschaltet gewesen sein.

Die Hitze, mein jetzt 14,5kg schweres Bike, die Tatsache, nicht so viel trinken zu können, wie man ausschwitzt, ein Uphill in Raanas Geschwindigkeit zum Annaturm hoch gleich zu Beginn und die Extrarunde mit Dirk zum Bombenkrater haben mich SO fertig gemacht wie ewig nicht mehr, ich musste mich teilweise nur noch quälen wie Sau, mit abgeschaltetem Hirn...
Wie sagte Evil Knievel (btw der Erbauer des Grabes) noch, als er mich mit seiner 21kg-Maschine auf dem Steilstück zum Annaturm überholte: "Das kann nicht gesund sein..."

Und noch eins hat der Tag mich gelehrt: Ich muss endlich Springen lernen! Dann wird das Ganze NOCH mehr Spaß machen, denn die Deister-Trails sind einfach perfekt dafür geeignet...  Evil meinte, er habe noch nie jemanden wie mich ihre Sprünge (zum Beispiel zwei fast senkrechte gut 1m-Rampen auf dem Grabtrail) im Schneckentempo FAHREN sehen...

Ach ja - und ich habe endlich den freien Fall in den Bombenkrater gemacht! Und zwar nicht bei unserer ersten Runde, da standen wieder alle und glotzten nur und ich dachte nur daran, was wäre, wenn es denn nicht klappt, sondern bei meiner Extrarunde mit Dirk (einer von der "Momme-Truppe"). Er fuhr einfach so mal da runter und meinte, das ist nicht schwer. Und dass die Wurzeln, die im Weg sind, ganz egal wären, die würde ich nicht merken, gleich auf welcher Spur. Und er hatte recht.

Natürlich gibt es deshalb kein Beweisfoto, aber ich habe bei meinen Freunden vom CIA dann doch noch ein Satellitenbild auftreiben können - ich habe es angehängt...  

Fotos und Videos folgen diese Woche, wenn ich die Zeit finde...

Ich brenne jetzt schon auf die nächste Deister-Tour!


----------



## Gerrit (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Er heißt "Ladys Only" nach einem gleichnamigen an der North Shore. *



[prollmode]
Hehe, das Original ist einiges heftiger....45 Minuten nur runter. Teilweise so steil, das Bremsen nix bringt und denn noch 30-40cm Stufen.
Geht übrigens mit nem Brodie Stahlhardtail, 63mm Elastomergabel und normalen Canties     
Muss mal buddeln....so zwei drei Fotos habe ich davon noch irgendwo....
[/prollmode]

Wir müssen unbedingt wieder dahin (nee, nicht nach North Van sondern in den Deister  ), habe schon Entzugserscheinungen.
Nächstes mal aber etwas mehr Zeit lassen, damit man die Schlüsselstellen so 2-20mal fahren kann 

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Martinbaby (12. August 2003)

Mich hat´s auch erwischt, bin auch süchtig   mehr, mehr, mehr

Wo bleibt der nächste Termin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (12. August 2003)

hay ihr zusammengesammeltes nordisches!

schön, dass es euch wieder so gefallen hat im daasta! hat´s uns auch!

ich war übrigens am nächsten tag schon wieder auf den leckeren trails unterwegs (!ätsch!) und was soll ich euch sagen: auf dem lady´s only gab´s schon wieder einen neuen speed-jump zu bewundern! tja! so schnell kann´s gehen! 

auch ich muss hier nochmal frau o´brady respekt zollen, denn für ein feminines wesen, das gerade mal seit keine-ahnung-und-ein-paar-tagen im wald radelt hat sie das verdammt super hinbekommen! kein witz: applaus-applaus! 

und wenn ihr jetzt doch ab und zu öfter so was in dieser richtung fahrt, empfehle ich euch protektoren, denn der eine oder andere sturz wird nicht ausbleiben! 

ich denke mal wir sehen uns demnächst im deister wieder, oder?

bis dahinne, momme!


----------



## Rabbit (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von momme _
> *ich denke mal wir sehen uns demnächst im deister wieder, oder?*


Darauf kannst Du wohl einen lassen, vermutlich schneller als euch lieb ist  
Und es wäre sicher schön, wenn man sich vielleicht am Annaturm wieder treffen könnte, besser noch an der "Das kann nicht gesund sein"-Rampe davor  um anschliessend den einen oder anderen Trail wieder gemeinsam unter die Stollen nehmen zu können 

Gruß an den Deister,
Harry

Und damit niemand verhungert bringen wir auch unseren Proviantwart wieder mit


----------



## Gerrit (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von momme _
> *auf dem lady´s only gab´s schon wieder einen neuen speed-jump zu bewundern! *




Öy, wachsen die da jetzt schon von allein?? 
Würde ja am liebsten mal für einen Hüpf- und Shred-Tag in den Deister fahren...sch*** auf Kilo- bzw. Höhenmeter  

Die Frage, ob ihr jedes WE da unterwegs seid, kann ich mir wohl sparen, hm??  Echt geile Dinger habt ihr da gefunden / gebastelt 

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Hattrick (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nette Idee, ich hätte 3 Streckenabschnitte parat. zzgl. B-Krater, Swingline, Grenzweg, Grab. Die Dinger kann man ja mehrmals fahren/springen. Ich fahre das mal ab und poste mal die km/hm  



> *
> Die Frage, ob ihr jedes WE da unterwegs seid, kann ich mir wohl sparen, hm??  Echt geile Dinger habt ihr da gefunden / gebastelt
> cheers
> gerrit *



für mich gilt: WE immer, Samstags besser als Sonntags. Z.Zt. in der Woche min 3*Dreikampf (Schwimmen,  , MTBfahren)


----------



## Gerrit (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> 3*Dreikampf (Schwimmen,  , MTBfahren) *



  
Da mein  - Gerät im Moment nicht da ist, muss ich mich im grad etwas mehr auf's biken konzentrieren 


cheers
gerrit


----------



## schwermetall (14. August 2003)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
wenn ihr gerne Deister-Touren fahrt-
in der Regel treffen wir uns Sonntags so gegen 12:15 - 12:30
an der "BMX-Bahn" im Deister.
Evil ist eigentlich immer dabei.

P.S. Evil trägt nicht umsonst auch noch den Beinamen DIGGER,
       denn er hat schon wieder zugeschlagen und ein paar neue
       heftige Trails geschaffen !


----------



## Gerrit (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schwermetall _
> *... 12:15 - 12:30
> an der "BMX-Bahn" im Deister.
> Evil ist eigentlich immer dabei.
> ...




Moin! Dazu folgende Fragen:

- wer ist Evil (Steffen)???
- wo ist die "BMX-Bahn"???

Hört sich gut an...aber an einigen Stellen werde ich mich doch eher etwas zurückhalten  
Seid ihr in der Woche auch mal da? Meine WEs sind nämlich immer ziemlich ausgebucht...

cheers
gerrit


----------



## madbull (14. August 2003)

So, die Videos sind online (Wenn ich jemanden vergessen habe, der sie gerne hätte, bitte pm an mich!) und auch Harrys Fotos habe ich bearbeitet und hochgeladen. Ihr findet sie --->HIER<---.

Hier wie immer meine ganz persönlichen Favoriten (zusätzlich zu den oben schon geposteten):


Foxi, denkt gerade: "Gut, dass ich da nicht rübergefahren bin..."  






Steffen "Evil Knievel" beim 1,5m-Drop von der Mauer ins Flat auf dem Grabtrail:






Und madbull auf genau dem Hügelchen, das foxi oben so ungläubig fixiert:


----------



## Rabbit (14. August 2003)

Ich weiß, Eigenlob soll ja stinken, aber das "Action"-Foto von dir ist doch wieder allererste Sahne geworden *AufDieEigeneSchulterKlopf* 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (14. August 2003)

Schöne Bilder usw......


----------



## foxi (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Foxi, denkt gerade: "Gut, dass ich da nicht rübergefahren bin..."  *



oder , das nächste mal bist du drann


----------



## himbeertoni (15. August 2003)

würde mich gern mal anschließen für ne deistertour , wann fahrt ihr wieder ?

wenn ihr etwas rücksicht nehmt , bringe ich auch meine bessere hälfte mit........

 toni


----------



## schwermetall (15. August 2003)

Hi Gerrit,

du hast Recht, Steffen ist Evil
und die Beschreibung wo die BMX-Bahn ist bzw. wir uns treffen,
reiche in Kürze nach.

Alex


----------



## schwermetall (16. August 2003)

Hi,
hier nun die Lage der "BMX-Bahn".
Natürlich ist es nicht wirklich eine BMX-Bahn,
hat aber ein paar kleine Elemente einer solchen
und einen schönen Drop.
Ist wirklich nett.
Wie gesagt, in der Regel treffen wir uns hier Sonntags
so gegen 12:15.


----------



## Gerrit (16. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schwermetall _
> *Hi,
> hier nun die Lage der "BMX-Bahn".
> Natürlich ist es nicht wirklich eine BMX-Bahn,
> ...




...jo, besten Dank! Muss mal sehen...eventuell wird es am 31. was...

Ein "Droppy" bin ich allerdings eher nicht...fahrt ihr alle so >20Kg Forstgeräte  ??

cu,
gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwermetall (16. August 2003)

Mahlzeit,
als droppy würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, obwohl ich bis auf Steffens Big Drop so ziemlich alles unter die Räder nehme.
Bei mir muss immer eine schräge Landung sein,
also auch mit dem Hardtail fahr/springbar sein
und das ist fast überall der Fall.
Also, bis demnächst auf dem Trail.


----------



## Deistersause (16. August 2003)

Ich denke, langsam würde es sich wirklich lohnen einen "Dauer-Deister-Thread" aufzumachen.
Mittlerweile sind die Deistertouren hier im Forum der echte Dauerbrenner. Ich fänds gut, wenn wir mal alle Deister-Begeisterten mal unter einen Hut bekommen und dann eine Tour mit allen bekannten (und unbekannten) Trails fahren.


----------



## Rabbit (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schwermetall _
> *Hi,
> hier nun die Lage der "BMX-Bahn".*


Hey, das ist ja gar nicht so weit weg vom Bombenkrater bzw. den Wasserrädern 

Und wieder einen weiteren "Trail" in meine von Evil belächelte  Deisterkarte eingetragen 

cu in Deister,
Harry


----------



## Deistersause (18. August 2003)

Also da kann ich auch noch was beitragen!
Wenn man den Weg an der BMX-Bahn noch etwas weiter hochfährt, sieht man auf der linken Seite, etwas versteckt, eine Einfahrt ins Unterholz (da sind auch mal die Waldfahrzeuge lang gefahren, man übersiehts schon nich).
Der Trail dahinter ist erste Sahne. Ordentlich Schanzen (manche 5 m hoch) und so.. auch recht lang... lohnt sich!


----------



## Deistersause (18. August 2003)

Hier noch die Karte:


----------



## cauw (22. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ist einer von euch am Sonntag im Deister unterwegs?? Ich werde da sein! Ein paar Tips könnte ich schon gebrauchen wo Bombenkrater etc. zufinden ist. 

Startzeit ist noch nicht ganz klar.

Gruß cauw


----------



## Deistersause (22. August 2003)

Also ich werde am SA im Deister unterwegs sein, aber würd auch gern nochmal SO raus!
Also für interessierte Biker immer!
Schreib mir mal ne PM, dann können wir eine Uhrzeit abmachen.


----------

